# بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر



## sony_33 (3 مايو 2008)

هذا الموضوع قد يكون محرج لكثير من الاهالى ولاكن
فى كثير من الاهالى قد توجد فتاة كبرت فى السن او بدون احراج
فاتها قطار الزواج
ما العمل
هل نسكت وندفن راسنا فى التراب
لماذا لا يوجد فى المنتديات المسيحية هذة الخدمة
لماذا لا يوضع ولو نبذة من كل اهل عن  ابنتهم او ابنهم سيان
حتقولولى عيب
ولو السن
المؤهل
حتقولو هذة الخدمة موجودة فى الكنائس
حقول لكم 
اتحدى اى اهل يذهبون الى الكاهن ويقولو لة بنتنا عايزة تتزوج
ما الحل
لقد عشت هذة التجربة الى ان تم النصيب دون نذهب الى الكنيسة ولاكن
بالنسبة لاحد اقاربى من البنات
هل عاش احد نظرة الناس الى البنت عندما سنها يكبر
ارجو ان نتبادل الاراء وكل واحد يقول لنا 
الحل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

مين قال ان دي بقيت مشكله
سوري دا النظره المتخلفه حاليا للمجتمع الشرقي
البنت دلوقتي هدفها انها تثبت ذاتها في عملها وتوصل زي الرجال تمام
يعني الجواز مابقاش مشكله غير عند الاهل بس
وطبعا كرامة البنت مش هتخليها تروح الكنيسه وتقول لاب اعترافها انا عايزه اتزوج
ايه دا ازاي يعني هي تتطلب حاجه زي دي او تعلن علي النت انها عايزه تتجوز
كلام مش معقول وانا مش بقتنع بكدا
في الوقت المناسب اللي ربنا شايفه هيبعت العريس المناسب
وميرسي علي الموضوع ​


----------



## sony_33 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا على مرورك ولاكن
المشكلة فعلا عند الاهل
ولاكن انا بقول من وجة نظر المجتمع الشرقى
 الذى اعيش فى واعرف نظرة الناس الى هذة الفتاة حتى لو كانت دكتورة
هل تقراى مثلا وطنى ارجو ان  تنظرى الى طلبات الزواج لاحظى ان المتقدمين للزواج شهادات عليا 
شكرا   على رايك ولاكن نظرة الى المستقبل
واحذرى زواج الصالونات​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

فعلا هو موضوع الساعه الان فى مجتمعنا
بس برضه البنت بيبقى ليها اهداف كتير
لازم تحققها زى الولد برضه
و بيتهىء لى ان ظروف المجتمع الماديه هى اللى وصلت الكل للمرحله دى
لان الولد برضه سنه بيكبر  مش البنت بس

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## وليم تل (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

اخى الحبيب صنى
الزواج المسيحى ليس مثل اى زواج
لانة رباط مقدس لا يحل الا بوفاة احد الطرفين او كلاهما
وعلية عندما نفكر فى هذا الارتباط يجب ان يكون بخطوات مدروسة
واسس متينة ومعرفة جيدة لكلا الطرفان سواء من الناحية الشخصية 
او الاسرية وايضا الروحية وهنا لا ينطبق علية المثل القائل
انة مثل البطيخة يا حمراء يا قرعاء
وبالتالى لا احبذ اعلان الفتاة عن طلبها فى الزواج
لانها كيان انسانى لة احترامة وخصوصيتة وليس سلعة تعرض لمن يشتريها
فالبنت مثل الولد لا فرق بينهما الا بشخصية كل منهما
وانا افضل ان تعيش عانسا فى عين مجتمع جاهل ومتخلف
ولا تعيش حياة بائسة تنتج عن اختيار خاطىء وتفرز
لنا اسرة محطمة واطفال حيارى بائسون بين اب وام فاشلين
وقد يتم التعارف عن طريق المنتديات بصداقة تصل الى حد تعارف الاسرتين
هذا ممكن ولكنة ليس اساسا لانة من الممكن ان تتعرض البنت للعبة 
شيطانية لا يعرف مداها سوى اللة وهو قريب لحد ما من زواج الصالونات
وهنا عليها الا تترك العنان لعواطفها بل تتحكم فيها بعقلها اولا
وحتى اذا حدث تعارف لابد من اعلام انسان ناضج بهذا
حتى يكون مصدرا للدفاع المبكر ولا يكون فى الخفاء
وكلنا نعلم بمشاكل كثيرة تتعدى الالاف من زيحات مسيحية 
فاشلة ينتج عنها اما ترك دين او ملة بسبب غباء دنيوى
ورعونة واستهتار فى اختيار خاطىء غير مدروس
واسف على الاطالة
وشكرا على الموضوع الهام والخطير
ودمت بود​


----------



## sony_33 (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا لارائكم البنائة ولاكن
فعلا
هذة مشكلة
 العصر​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

مرسي على هذا الموضوع صحيح هذة مشكلة العصر


----------



## ام سهم (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

سلام الرب للجميع وربنا يباركك اخي سني
الموضوع جميل وللبعض يعتبر انه حساس لكن بالنسبة الي عمره السن ما كان مشكلة والزواج هو اخر شيء في تفكيري . اما رأيي في موضوع اخبار الكاهن من قبل الأهل فهي ليست بالمشكلة بما اننا نقول بأن المراة هي نصف المجتمع لماذا نخجل ان يصل هذا الموضوع للكاهن لانه يهمه مصلحة الرعية ولا سيما ابناءها وبناتها. واعلم بأن كثير من الأهل يسألون الكاهن عن فتاة لابنهم تكون مناسبة. فعندما يكون هذا الكاهن يعلم عن فتاة ما فانه يساعد الطرفين
وهذا مجرد راي
وشكرا


----------



## sony_33 (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا لحزب الغلاسة  واعضائة هههههههههههههه ولاكن
رغم كل الظروف هذة مشكلة​ االعصر​​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

اعتقد المشكلة العنوسة تكمن فى :
1- البطالة وقلة فرص العمل :
مفيش فلوس = مفيش زواج 

2- زيادة عدد الفتيات عن الشباب فى العالم وخاصة فى العالم العربى
الحروب والهجرة قللت عدد الرجال بالنسبة لعدد الفتيات


----------



## sony_33 (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا يا صديقى على رايك 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## sony_33 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا على مروركم الجميل​


----------



## فونتالولو (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك الموضوع دلوقتي مش مشكله لان البنات دلوقتي عندها طموح اكتر من الشباب  
وانا اوفق استاذ وليم في الراي تماما _


----------



## sony_33 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا لرايك ووجهة نظرك​


----------



## sony_33 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

اية مفيش اراء  تانى ولا اية ولا اقفل الموضوع​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

موضوعك جميل وانت بتحب اخواتك فى المسيح ,,, وبتشوف مصالحهم 
اضم صوتى لصوتك فى هذا
انا متزوج   لكن صحيح ليه لا يكون هناك باب للراغبين فى الزواج


----------



## sony_33 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا يا صديقى على انضمامك الى
 وربنا يعنا ويساعدنا على توصيل ما نبغاة 
شكرا​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أغسطس 2008)

انا اتفق مع الاخت نيفين في رائيها

مفيش حاجة اسمها مشكلة جواز دلوقتي الا في العقول المتخلفة وبس

لاني دلوقتي البنت بقيت زي الولد ودي بتشتغل وده بيشتغل لهاية لما يحصل النصيب

انما اننا نعلن عنهم انا الصراحة مش بالع الفكرة دي

وشكرا يا صني علي الموضوع ده


----------



## sony_33 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

وانا كمان مش بالع الفكرة انما انت بتتكلم عن كام بنت مسيحية بتشتغل
تقدر تقول كام
 واذا كان الى بيشتغل فقط الفرصة متاحة الية اما التى لا تعمل اقولك انا بقى عن تجربة قد تكون حقيقة
بتكون فى البيت الا ان سنها يكبر وفى الاخر  تتزوج باقرب عريس يدق بابها
مهما كانت ظروفة
 وللاسف هذا الزواج قد يكون فاشل
 وما ادراك بزواج مسيحى فاشل
 شكرا على مرورك
 ونريد حلا​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

*سلام المسيح*

*هو طبعاً بعد كل الردود اللى فاتت دى انا معنديش اى حاجة جديدة ممكن اضيفها غير بس ملحوظة بسيطة كتعليق على كلام حضرتك*

*أولاً هو ربنا محدد لكل انسان نصيبو مهما طال الزمن فالموضوع مش مستاهل يعنى ان البنت تعمل كدة فى نفسها*
*البنت مخلوق رقيق ربنا مميزها عن اى كائن آخر فلازم تحتفظ برونقها دايماً*
*ومن رأيى اهم حاجة ان البنت تشوف مستقبلها الأول وبعد كدة تفكر فى الإرتباط يعنى تحدد اهداف ليها فى المستقبل ربنا يدبر الباقى*

*بس انا مش مع حضرتك فى فكرة ان كل بنت تكتب عن نفسها حاجة زى* (*السي فى*)* على النت علشان تتجوز* 
*ليه يعنى ؟ مهما حصل حتى وخلاص يعنى لو كانت هتعنس اوى مش المفروض خالص انها تعمل حاجة زى كدا *
*ده ميصحش بأى حال من الأحوال مهما تعددت إيجابياته*

*ثانياً بئا وده الأهم *
*زى مكل حاجة ليها إيجابيات برضو اكيد ليها سلبيات*
*يعنى حضرتك كدة بالطريقة دى هتدى فرصة للشباب اللى بتلعب بمشاعر البنات انها يكون ليها الحرية التامة فى التسلية على الانترنت *
*ممكن يدخلوا بشخصية مزيفة على بعض وكل واحد منهم فى الآخر يكتشف انو كان مخدوع من الطرف التانى يبقى كدة استفادوا ايه ؟ غير تضييع الوقت على الفاضى ؟*

*كمان مجالات الإختلاط متعددة *
*يعنى اماكن العمل*
*الإجتماعات الكنسية وحجات كتيرة جداً*

*مستعجلين على ايه بس*

*أشكرك على طرح هذاالموضوع*
*تقبل احترامى*​


----------



## sony_33 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا ليكى لردك يا مريان لاكن 
انا لم اقل ان  يتم الكلام مثل الشات مثلا ولاكن  انا قلت عن طريق الكاهن مثلا
فلان او فلانة 
السن.... كذا
المؤهل....كذا
كنيسة.....كذا
 ولو مثلا اسم الكاهن التابع للكنيسة على ان يتم المقابلة بواسطة الكاهن
 وصدقونى دة بيحصل
  ولاكن نريد ان نجعل الموضوع دون احراج للطرفين
شكرا وفى انتظار الردود​


----------



## مينا 188 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

مع احترامى لكل من 
صاحب الموضوع 
حزب الغلاسه 
اكستريم 
فهى مشكله بكل المقاييس لمن فاتهم قطار الزواج ويريدوا ان يتزوجوا 
مع اترامى ان توجهات الفتيات اختلفت حاليا ولكن لا نقدر ان نعمم هذا التوجه 
يا عضوه حزب الغلاسه هرد عليكى بالنيابه عن بنات كتير فى بنات عايزه تتجوز
ده من حقها ومش عيب ومش حرام 
ولكن ببساطه شديده جدا ان ارجعنا المشكله التى فى نظرن البعض مشكله 
انها اولا واخيرا نصيب وان هذه اراده الله فقد نريح انفسنا 
شكرا واسف للاطاله


----------



## sony_33 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا يا مينا على رايك المحترم​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 أغسطس 2008)

*انا فعلا فكرت انى اقترح الاقتراح ده على المنتديات المسيحية، ولكن
تراجعت عندما تصورت ان ممكن مثل هذه المواضيع قد تجعل الكثير من البنات المسيحيات تضعن بياناتهن على النت مما قد يوقع بهم فريسة للآخرين.
كما ان جهاز الكمبيوتر ما هو إلا جماد، لا يعبر عن الشخصية الحقيقية لمستخدمه مما قد يخدع الكثير.............*


----------



## sony_33 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا مرمر على مرورك ولاكن
انا لم اقل بيانات وانما قلت عن طريق الكاهن والبيانات فقط هى
الاسم.... فردى
المؤهل...
 الكنيسة...البلد
حتى لم اقل البيت ولا الاسم ثنائى حتى
 وكل شئ تحت بصر الكاهن
شكرا وفى انتظار الاراء​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (6 أغسطس 2008)

*طب و بعدين بعد الشاب او الشابة تحط اسمها؟ هايحصل ايه؟، وكمان انه كاهن عنده وقت ياخد بيانات من النت و يوفق بين اللى عايزين يتجوزو ، اذا كان الكهنة ماعندهمش وقت يجوزو الشباب اللى قدمهم فى الكنيسة، وكمان لما البنت تحط اسمها و تقول انها عايزة عريس ممكن شخص يخدعها و يوهمها انه هو كمان عايز عروسة.........
انا مش بحبطك، بالعكس انا نفسى نلاقى حل للموضوع ده لأن البنات اللى اتأخروا فى الزواج فعلا" بيصعبوا على.*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (6 أغسطس 2008)

*معلش الموضوع لازم يكون امان جدا" حتى لا نعرض البنات لمشاكل، اكيد انت عارف مخاطر النت
يعنى قللى بالظبط الخطوات اللى بتفكر فيها و انا اقللك رأى، ولو توصلنا لنتيجة نأخذ خطوات ايجابية مثلا بالاقتراح على المشرفين بانشاء قسم لهذا الغرض، ولكن يجب دراسته اولا" بصورة جيدة*


----------



## milad hanna (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

ان مشكلة تاخر سن الزواج فى مصر سببها المشكلة الاقتصادية وكمان ازمة المساكن وعدم وجود فرصة عمل مجزية للشباب او الشابات مع غلاء المعيشة ولذلك كما ان اى اب مسئول عن تكاليف زواج ابنته فان الابن ايضا يحتاج مساعدة والديه لاتمام الزواج مما يضطر الى السكن مع والديه وتقديم الفتاة لبعض التنازلات حتى يتم الزواج كما ان الوجود فى جو روحى داخل الكنيسة واجتماعات الشباب المشتركة تتيح الفرصة للتعارف فى جو نظيف كما ان الرحلات الكنسية فرصة للتعارف صحيح ان الكنيسة مكان للصلاة ولكن لامانع من خلال الانشطة الاجتماعية تحل مثل هذه المشاكل ---- يا ترى ما راى الاخوة والاخوات فى هذا الكلام


----------



## sony_33 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *معلش الموضوع لازم يكون امان جدا" حتى لا نعرض البنات لمشاكل، اكيد انت عارف مخاطر النت
> يعنى قللى بالظبط الخطوات اللى بتفكر فيها و انا اقللك رأى، ولو توصلنا لنتيجة نأخذ خطوات ايجابية مثلا بالاقتراح على المشرفين بانشاء قسم لهذا الغرض، ولكن يجب دراسته اولا" بصورة جيدة*


 شكرا ليكى يا مرمر
 على فكرة فى كهنة على النت كذلك وممكن ندعى بعضهم للمشاركة
كما فى البال توك مثلا ودة بقى على المشرفين وسهل جدا على فكرة
 والى عندة مثلا مشكلة فى الزواج يقدر ان نتكلم بها عادى 
 ولنسمى مثلا باب باسم هذا الكاهن
دى اول فكرة اية رايكم
فى انتظار الرد​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (6 أغسطس 2008)

*طيب انا عندى فكرة
اولا" نضع القوانين و النصائح التى تتخذ قبل الإدلاء بالبيانات حتى لا تقع اى بنت فى المحظور،
ثانيا" يتم الاتفاق بين الطرفين على كاهن معين فى كنيسة معينة، وتكون المقابلة على يده
وطبعا" لازم يتفقوا على مين اللى هياخذ الميعاد من الكاهن، وهو بدوره اكيد هيأخذ الطريق الامن و السليم للموضوع.
مبدئيا" لو موافق تعالى نقترح الموضوع ده على روك دلوقتى هو موجود*


----------



## sony_33 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

اوكى انا موافق وفى انتظار الرد 
 وربنا معانا​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (6 أغسطس 2008)

*انا بعت رسالة لروك و اقترحت عليه الموضوع*


----------



## sony_33 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

اوكى يا مرمر انا فى انتظارك​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أغسطس 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> هذا الموضوع قد يكون محرج لكثير من الاهالى ولاكن
> فى كثير من الاهالى قد توجد فتاة كبرت فى السن او بدون احراج
> فاتها قطار الزواج
> ما العمل
> ...




*موضوع جميل نشكرك عليه

وتعرف ان بعض الاسر بيكونو السبب فى تغاليهم مع الشباب فى تاسيس المنزل  
مما يزيد المشكله
*
يقولو ا فلانه مش احسن من ابنتى لذا عايزين وعايزين لغايه ما العريس يطفش


----------



## sony_33 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

شكرا يا نهيسى عندك حق ودة حصل معى شخصيا
ههههههههههههههه
بس ردى كان صعب جدا عليهم مش ( حقولك)
بس ربنا كرمنى بعد كدة
هههههههههه​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 أغسطس 2008)

*مش عارفة روك ماردش على رسالتى ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sony_33 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

ممكن تكون موصلتهوش حاولى تانى وربنا معاكى​


----------



## dodi lover (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

لو دى مشكلة العصر زى ما بتقولى

يبقى انتى غلطانة اكبر غلط

اكيــد بتستغربى وبتقولى لية؟؟؟!!!

اقولك علشان كدة انتى بتكلمى على البنت اللى ما حدش بيشوفها المحبوسة اللى عايشة مثلا فى الصعيد

اما لو قصدك على بنت جامعية فانتى غلطانة طبعا
البنت الدلوعة الرقيقة الجميلة دىى مش هاتجوز

دى ما بتعملش حاجة فى حياتها غير الاهتمام بنفسها ​


----------



## febe (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

اولا شكرا وثانيا  انا براي  هذا شي عادي


----------



## sony_33 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*



dodi lover قال:


> لو دى مشكلة العصر زى ما بتقولى
> 
> يبقى انتى غلطانة اكبر غلط
> 
> ...


 اولا انا غلطان مش غلطانة
ثانيا  بستغرب
ثالثا انت
 رابعا الدلوعة الى مبتهتمش غير بنفسها هى دى الى بتكلم عليها مش شرط انها تتجوز سريعا
 شكرا ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## نوسة2 (11 أغسطس 2008)

انا من رايى ان الشاب اللى بيتجوز اكيد بيختار بنت جميلة فى نظرة ومهتمية بنفسها ومش شرط عشان هى شيك تبقى  دلوعة


----------



## sony_33 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*



نوسة2 قال:


> انا من رايى ان الشاب اللى بيتجوز اكيد بيختار بنت جميلة فى نظرة ومهتمية بنفسها ومش شرط عشان هى شيك تبقى  دلوعة


 هو فعلا كذلك بنت جميلة دة اول شئ
ومش شرط تبقى شيك تبقى دلوعة
 ومع اول شهر العين بتنسى الجمال مهما كان وبيبتدى ينظر الى اشياء اخرى
مثل طريقة تفكيرها واسلوبها
شكرا يا نوسة على مرورك​


----------



## sony_33 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*

*شكرا لمروركم ويارب تزيد الاراء*​


----------



## love_marena (12 أغسطس 2008)

على فكرة مش كل حاجة الجمال 
و زى مقال اخى
 الجمال بينتهى بعدفترة من الزواج
الافضل من رأيى 
النظر لما هو اهم الادب والاخلاق والطاعة والصبر (المحبة)


----------



## sony_33 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بدون احراج عايز راى الجميع فى مشكلة العصر*



love_marena قال:


> على فكرة مش كل حاجة الجمال
> و زى مقال اخى
> الجمال بينتهى بعدفترة من الزواج
> الافضل من رأيى
> النظر لما هو اهم الادب والاخلاق والطاعة والصبر (المحبة)


*ودة ايضا راى
شكرا على مرورك*​


----------

